# Week aqua users



## Garuf (13 Apr 2022)

Now then, I bought one of them there week aqua lights and I’m having a devil of a job to make the app behave how I expected. 
Before I give up and run it on an old school timer does anyone have one so I can clone your settings to make sense of it. 

All I really want is a 30mins ramp up to 50% power, to stay at that for 6hours then go down to “viewing” bright until 11pm so like 2% brightness. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## NorthernDan (14 Apr 2022)

Garuf said:


> Now then, I bought one of them there week aqua lights and I’m having a devil of a job to make the app behave how I expected.
> Before I give up and run it on an old school timer does anyone have one so I can clone your settings to make sense of it.
> 
> All I really want is a 30mins ramp up to 50% power, to stay at that for 6hours then go down to “viewing” bright until 11pm so like 2% brightness.
> ...


Cant offer much advice as of yet but I am also ready to bin the app. Worst app I've ever used. I managed to get a basic on/off working but that's about as far as I've got.


----------



## Garuf (14 Apr 2022)

NorthernDan said:


> Cant offer much advice as of yet but I am also ready to bin the app. Worst app I've ever used. I managed to get a basic on/off working but that's about as far as I've got.


Yup, exactly the same issue here. I’d had such a bad go with the first chihiros I bought I was ready for a wild card and after seeing Dennis Wong using them thought I’d take a punt but yeah, can’t make it do what I could do with the aftermarket timers for twinstar.


----------



## NorthernDan (14 Apr 2022)

Garuf said:


> Yup, exactly the same issue here. I’d had such a bad go with the first chihiros I bought I was ready for a wild card and after seeing Dennis Wong using them thought I’d take a punt but yeah, can’t make it do what I could do with the aftermarket timers for twinstar.


I wont be setting my tank up for a few weeks so will have a proper play with it then. I've got two of the z400 type. I did plug them in for a week or so to have a play. I set the app up exactly as suggested and it was doing random things. Had no luck whatsoever with the b2.0 advanced mode.
Had limited success with the primary mode as much as I got it to turn on at 12 and go off at 7 😂 but nothing more advanced that that.


----------



## Hufsa (14 Apr 2022)

This may be a silly question but could you reach out to customer support from the maker?
If that fails maybe hit up the man himself Dennis for some guidance?


----------



## Garuf (14 Apr 2022)

Mine is the a430.
@Hufsa, I did contact them saying I was struggling to get it set up. 
The reply I got was to turn it off and leave it for two minutes then turn it on again. Sometimes I’m genuinely impressed by customer service that is this bad but today it’s more perplexing as to what they think I’d asked them. 

I think Dennis himself might be an idea - I’m not as well connected as some of our fellow members however. 😬


----------



## Hufsa (14 Apr 2022)

I watched his livestream with @Courtneybst , he did say people could message him and he tries to answer. And if they really want it answered that they might have to send the message again because he does miss a portion of them 🙂 Hopefully you wont end up with a restraining order instead @Garuf 
Wouldn't normally advocate bothering the man as he is probably quite busy, but since he seems to have become somewhat of an unofficial spokesperson for that light he might be able to help.


----------



## Courtneybst (14 Apr 2022)

Hufsa said:


> I watched his livestream with @Courtneybst , he did say people could message him and he tries to answer. And if they really want it answered that they might have to send the message again because he does miss a portion of them 🙂 Hopefully you wont end up with a restraining order instead @Garuf
> Wouldn't normally advocate bothering the man as he is probably quite busy, but since he seems to have become somewhat of an unofficial spokesperson for that light he might be able to help.


I can confirm that Dennis is very helpful and I'm confident you'll get a response to your question @Garuf . Also @Siddy  may be able to provide some insight for this light as well.

I had considered this light too but if the app is _worse_ than Chihiros', then I wouldn't go near it with a barge pole. 😅


----------



## NorthernDan (15 Apr 2022)

Courtneybst said:


> I can confirm that Dennis is very helpful and I'm confident you'll get a response to your question @Garuf . Also @Siddy  may be able to provide some insight for this light as well.
> 
> I had considered this light too but if the app is _worse_ than Chihiros', then I wouldn't go near it with a barge pole. 😅


It's a shame. I took a punt on it over a Chihiros. The light itself is great quality and has all the bells and whistles for a reasonable price. But this bloody app....


----------



## LondonAquascaper (11 May 2022)

I quite like the new version of the Chihiros App. Its still slightly mystifying at times, but does work pretty well.


----------



## seedoubleyou (11 May 2022)

LondonAquascaper said:


> I quite like the new version of the Chihiros App. Its still slightly mystifying at times, but does work pretty well.


Got to agree with this. It seems very straight forward and fairly user friendly.


----------



## LondonAquascaper (11 May 2022)

seedoubleyou said:


> Got to agree with this. It seems very straight forward and fairly user friendly.


Is this entire forum just you and me 😆


----------



## Wookii (11 May 2022)

LondonAquascaper said:


> Is this entire forum just you and me 😆



No, there are thousands of us creepily watching you both from the shadows! 😆


----------



## seedoubleyou (11 May 2022)

LondonAquascaper said:


> Is this entire forum just you and me 😆


 It can feel like that. But I’m just a busy body who’s always on here haha


----------



## erwin123 (3 Jun 2022)

Hi, I am changing my tank so I am in the market for new lights.  Specifically looking at the P series as WRGB2 Pro (i) complaints of washed out colour in this forum (ii) still a little bit more expensive than the P series.

Any new opinions on Week Aqua, for example, have they rolled out a patch/bug fix for their app?


----------



## NorthernDan (3 Jun 2022)

erwin123 said:


> Hi, I am changing my tank so I am in the market for new lights.  Specifically looking at the P series as WRGB2 Pro (i) complaints of washed out colour in this forum (ii) still a little bit more expensive than the P series.
> 
> Any new opinions on Week Aqua, for example, have they rolled out a patch/bug fix for their app?


Im only a week or so into using the Week Aqua. I've managed to get it running consistently using the timer/pre set colours (I'm using a generic "mixed"setting) and running at a certain intensity, 60% in my case. This is where the fun ends in my experience so far.
If I try to run a more detailed program like sunrise/sunsets, different intensities throughout the day and my own colour choices I'm having no luck whatsoever.  Problems go from the light "strobe lighting", changing settings randomly and sometimes just flat out refusing to turn on or off. 
I messaged week aqua a couple of months ago and they said there were no plans to upgrade the app, I guess that doesn't mean no bug fixes. It may well be my user error, but I'm not a total moron and just can't figure it out.


----------



## Hanuman (3 Jun 2022)

NorthernDan said:


> they said there were no plans to upgrade the app, I guess that doesn't mean no bug fixes.


That right there is a huge red flag. That type of answer shows the company is clueless about how their product works or they are simply ignoring customer's complaints. Might seem a bit extreme what I am saying but I can tell you that if they did their job correctly these types of bugs would not occur, and although no one or company is perfect, the company should show some pro-active attitude rather than saying "there is no plan to upgrade the app". Just sounds bad, plain and simple.

In contrast Chihiros has always shown willingness to fix/upgrade their products although their are not 100% perfect. I advised them to change the electronics on the Commander 4 so that settings would be retained in case of power loss. They upgraded the product in less than 4 months with a discrete update which they didn't even advertise.


----------



## Garuf (4 Jun 2022)

Well. I mean. My initial experience with chihiros was similarly negative like my experience with weekaqua is currently but the wrgbpro2 I’m using on my 60f is better across the board than the week aqua with the caveat that the week aqua colour rendition is very very ADA and really reminds me of the old metal halides, that can be boiled down to preference though, I prefer it to the hyper saturated look. 

As for making it work as I want and look how I want in rendition for gave up trying and set it to come on for 7hours with a sunrise sunset. Beyond that I gave up. 

In short its a really good light that is let down by the app sucking.


----------



## erwin123 (5 Jun 2022)

Thanks for all the views and updates. I think I will get the Chihiros since I find the current version of their app easy to use.


----------



## erwin123 (7 Jun 2022)

6/6 sale. Got one of each - The original WRGB2 was discounted pretty heavily during the sale.  

The brighter Pro will be in front as the light has to reach the substrate but the rear light doesn't have to be that bright because the back of the tank will have taller stems which are nearer the light anyway.


----------



## Hanuman (1 Jul 2022)

@Garuf Still having problems with Week Aqua app? Did they update it? I'm looking for a new light myself and wondering if Week Aqua is still acting silly. I have several options. Chihiros is an obvious one, Netlea and Week Aqua.


----------



## Garuf (2 Jul 2022)

Yes. I have given up on the app entirely and run the light at 100% for 6 hours, the dimming changes the spectral peaks not the brightness so each step give a different colour light which is very annoying. 

Shame the app makes the light a nightmare I like the lighting quality (the quality of the the light itself not the lighting unit) very much and would pick it over a chihiros if this was the only factor in the decision.


----------



## Hufsa (2 Jul 2022)

Garuf said:


> the dimming changes the spectral peaks not the brightness so each step give a different colour light which is very annoying.


They what now  And they charge good money for these lights?
Thanks for this bit of info Garuf, this light suddenly doesnt make my list of candidates for a new light, at least until they fix this and have a workable app


----------



## Hanuman (3 Jul 2022)

Garuf said:


> Yes. I have given up on the app entirely and run the light at 100% for 6 hours, the dimming changes the spectral peaks not the brightness so each step give a different colour light which is very annoying.
> 
> Shame the app makes the light a nightmare I like the lighting quality (the quality of the the light itself not the lighting unit) very much and would pick it over a chihiros if this was the only factor in the decision.


The light is known to have one of the best color rendering out there. It is also cheaper compared to others of the same range. All the people I have talked to that own that light say the same thing. Light is excellent, app is crappy. This said, they all said they are able to setup the light with the app. The issue they experience is the following and I quote:


> The app is not great, the light rendition is fantastic. You cannot ramp up/down the light like sunrise/sunset, I’ve not figured out how to save more than one time schedule, you can set up to six light intensity modes however. You have to nearly delete it all and start over for it to actually go into effect for a new light intensity mode however and that sucks. If you don’t frequently change your light settings you will be happy with it. The light makes plants look better than any other light I have had by far. I have had Chihiros wrgb2, Nilocg Prizm, ATI Sunpower t5, twinstar S. If I needed a new light today I would buy Week Aqua or Netlea, I just wish everyone’s app was as good as Chihiros.


@Garuf I'm surprised you couldn't even get even one schedule set up on the app. Maybe worth a retry?


Hufsa said:


> They what now  And they charge good money for these lights?
> Thanks for this bit of info Garuf, this light suddenly doesnt make my list of candidates for a new light, at least until they fix this and have a workable app


Well it's basically a replica of ADA's Solar RGB which charges 1000USD for a light. Week Aqua here where I am can be purchased for less than 200USD, so that's that.


----------



## erwin123 (3 Jul 2022)

After 3 weeks with the WRGB2 Pro, I have to say that I am pretty happy with the light.  The colour is a little better than the original WRGB2 though the spectrum is far from complete. @adriancarr in a separate thread has posted the spectrum of the white channel and how it adds a little bit to the original RGB spectrum.

The comments about the colours being washed out are most likely due to the white channel being run at 100%. As adriancarr's spectrograph shows, the White channel spectrum is pretty strong in green, and since we don't usually run the green channel at 100%, we similarly shouldn't run the white channel at 100%.

*App:*The app is really good now and of course, having 1 app to control both the WRGB2 Pro and WRGB2 is useful.
*Heat: *This is a surprise to me. Running at the same percentage lighting (currently I am running WRGB2Pro and WRGB2 at 70%), they are both barely warm and the WRGB2 Pro is not noticeably hotter than the WRGB2 despite higher power consumption. I guess the heatsink can still cope at 70%. Will report back on heat issues when I hit 100%. (My daytime room temps can reach 30 degrees C)
*Shade: *This is a slight annoyance. The WRGB2 Shade is not designed for the WRGB2 Pro. However, you can still hook it onto the light using one of the other slots and it is stable.  Hard to describe it in words, but TLDR the original Shade is usable even though it doesn't fit perfectly.

Whether that little addition of spectrum is 'worth it' is a separate question of course.....

By the way, the bulbs (ie LED chips) in the WRGB2 Pro are noticeably 'larger'  that the original WRGB2 (i.e. when turned on, the circles of light in the WRGB2 Pro are larger).


----------



## Hanuman (6 Jul 2022)

Convo with Week Aqua.




To which I then shared a few pretty nasty comments about the app on forums and social media and heavily insisted about the crappines of the app...



Let's see if the app gets updated any time soon and if they work as hard as they say they will...


----------



## Wookii (6 Jul 2022)

Hanuman said:


> Convo with Week Aqua.
> View attachment 190740
> To which I then shared a few pretty nasty comments about the app on forums and social media and heavily insisted about the crappines of the app...
> View attachment 190741
> ...



I hope they do get it sorted - it would be nice to have a viable alternative to Chihiros, and I quite fancy giving some of their T70 form factor RGB lights a whirl.


----------



## Hanuman (6 Jul 2022)

Wookii said:


> I hope they do get it sorted - it would be nice to have a viable alternative to Chihiros, and I quite fancy giving some of their T70 form factor RGB lights a whirl.


Had to google T70. All I got were war tanks. Do you mean tankesque lights? 😂
I am pretty interested in the A430 Pro myself but that app story is making me feel not so confy. Sometimes with these companies you need to rattle their cages. That's how I did with Chihiros and changes happened as a consequence.


----------



## Wookii (6 Jul 2022)

Hanuman said:


> Had to google T70. All I got were war tanks. Do you mean tankesque lights? 😂



🤣

For a long time I've been after a narrow point source light to add some shimmer and shadow to some of my tanks, whilst being able to keep the great colour rendition of the RGB LED based lights. The T70's (not tanks lol) are the closest I've seen so far (also discussed here: Week Aqua RGB-UV):


----------



## Courtneybst (6 Jul 2022)

Hanuman said:


> Convo with Week Aqua.
> View attachment 190740
> To which I then shared a few pretty nasty comments about the app on forums and social media and heavily insisted about the crappines of the app...
> View attachment 190741
> ...


Do companies not gather feedback anymore?


----------



## Hanuman (6 Jul 2022)

Courtneybst said:


> Do companies not gather feedback anymore?


As long as they are selling they don't care, at least that's how some companies/manufacturers act. Look at her first comment when I mentioned the app thing. "So far, the feedback of our A Series customers is very good. We have no plan to update yet". Lol
Once in a while I will send her some videos talking more nasty about the app... Just so that she doesn't forget....that I didn't forget 😉


----------



## Wookii (6 Jul 2022)

Hanuman said:


> Once in a while I will send her some videos talking more nasty about the app... Just so that she doesn't forget....that I didn't forget 😉



Bombarding their socials might work better, there is already a negative comment on there about the app . . .

WEEK AQUA


----------



## Hanuman (6 Jul 2022)

Wookii said:


> Bombarding their socials might work better, there is already a negative comment on there about the app . . .
> 
> WEEK AQUA


😂 - Nailed it in 6 words.


> Lights are great. App, absolute tragedy.


----------



## Garuf (6 Jul 2022)

To be fair to week aqua, my understanding is that they come from a horticultural light background and the features they need in industry are: on, and off. Even ADA and uns who use their light boards didn’t have even a soft start feature until very recently so I think they (week aqua) achieved the bare minimum of what was asked and called it good. 

I mean. For the first day I couldn’t figure out how to make the light to turn on more than only the blue leds. 

I think like most new companies that have come from manufacturing to customer facing, they’re now facing the different realities and expectations of the new market. 

If they can make the app as versatile as chihiros’ or as stable as the twinstar etc third party timers then they have a really great product to sell. Without it’s like an amazing car with a steering wheel that falls off.


----------



## Aleman (6 Jul 2022)

The lights look great spec and price wise ... M Series 1200 Pro would be great for my setup, but I'd want a functional app!


----------



## Yugang (6 Jul 2022)

Garuf said:


> I think like most new companies that have come from manufacturing to customer facing, they’re now facing the different realities and expectations of the new market.


That is why they should work with some selected customers as beta test site. Much more productive for them, and less damaging than negative feedback from social media as a trigger for SW development. Hong Kong is very close to Zhuhai, where they are based, with plenty very experienced aquarium hobbyists and professionals.


----------



## Wookii (6 Jul 2022)

Yugang said:


> That is why they should work with some selected customers as beta test site.



It seems most electronics manufacturers  these days (not just those in the aquarium hobby) seem like to use their actual customers as beta testers, and release their software 'half-baked' with the aim of tidying it up after launch. It annoys me no end, but it seems the days of waiting until the product has slick thoroughly tested software before releasing it for sale to the paying public, are long gone.


----------



## Hanuman (7 Jul 2022)

Garuf said:


> To be fair to week aqua, my understanding is that they come from a horticultural light background and the features they need in industry are: on, and off. Even ADA and uns who use their light boards didn’t have even a soft start feature until very recently so I think they (week aqua) achieved the bare minimum of what was asked and called it good.


That's not an excuse. ADA when commercializing their products did not include software, if they did they would have made sure it's working. Bugs happen but here clearly Week Aqua butchered the app. They totally and completely trashed it, it's not just bugs. To me there is no excuse to selling such a product and then crapping out the app, since it's an integral part of how they promote the product. It's not like an add-on or some goodies you get extra where you can say, "oh well, no biggy". People purchase the light with the obvious understanding and expectation that the light is control-able via an app, specially considering the power that would need to be tamed in smaller tanks.

In fact the app starts pretty bad. I downloaded it myself for the sake of testing it. Before even adding any light, it can detect all sorts of bluetooth devices in the neighbourhood, ranging from TVs, telephones, power strips, and god knows what else. That as a starter is no bueno and shows complete carelessness. I couldn't go any further with the app since I don't have a Week Aqua light but that alone triggered me.


----------



## erwin123 (7 Jul 2022)

While I bought the WRGB2 last month at a discount, it seems that the 'discount' is permanent - i.e. Chihiros probably reduced the price of the WRGB to differentiate it from the WRGB2 pro, or perhaps due to competition from products like Week Aqua.  If your LFS is selling WRGB2 at reduced prices, it may well be worth a look... sometimes 'tried and tested' and 'less headache' is the way to go....

in terms of app controlled LEDs, I would add that there are 3rd party lightscreen makers that simply buy off the shelf bluetooth controllers and app and still make them work well with their lightscreen (Flux Aqua and Townbright.sg [I suspect Flux Aqua gets its lightscreen from Townbright and adds a markup - since they are the same product and Flux Aqua charges a lot more). So it really is not that hard to come up with a functional app....


----------



## Yugang (7 Jul 2022)

I am waiting for new and successfull vendors for aquarium lighting, and hope that Week Aqua will solve their issues and be successful.

My observation is that aquarium lighting today is still much too expensive, just comparing how many lumen/$ we get compared to other lighting applications. The issue is of course volume. But advances in consumer, professional and automotive LED lighting continue, and one day I would expect significantly less expensive aquarium lighting than what we see today. Most likely it will be a Chinese new entrant that breaks in, perhaps first cash in with the high margins to cover their expenses and then reset the price level.


----------



## erwin123 (7 Jul 2022)

Yugang said:


> My observation is that aquarium lighting today is still much too expensive, just comparing how many lumen/$ we get compared to other lighting applications. The issue is of course volume. But advances in consumer, professional and automotive LED lighting continue, and one day I would expect significantly less expensive aquarium lighting than what we see today. Most likely it will be a Chinese new entrant that breaks in, perhaps first cash in with the high margins to cover their expenses and then reset the price level.


the lighting we are discussing is the 'high end',  and there will always be a price premium, like the difference between an iPhone and a Poco/Xiaomi

there are plenty of really good and cheap Chinese lights that are suitable for the majority of aquariums. In my country, fish tanks (not planted tanks) are very common in homes and they are all using 'good and cheap' lights.  Only a very limited number of aquarist need 100+ par at substrate level. 

 For example, we have all seen this light - you can get it really cheap OEM from China seller, or rebadged under some brand. But I have one of these and its really good - the sunrise/sunset timer is easy to set, and there is even a moonlight setting after sunset you can add. 

But in the end, there will always be a market for 'premium' products, as ADA has shown....


----------



## Yugang (7 Jul 2022)

erwin123 said:


> the lighting we are discussing is the 'high end', and there will always be a price premium, like the difference between an iPhone and a Poco/Xiaomi


I fully understand that we talk 'high end', but I can tell you that automotive LED's have much higher technical requirements yet are much cheaper. Or just go for a consumer white LED in IKEA and calculate the Lumen per $. An 'LED lighting unit' is a chip with a phosphor (all standardised technologies by now), mounted in a frame with some simple high volume electronics and simple SW. My point is that 'high end' aquarium lighting comes at a premium that will not be sustainable, also not for the well known brands.


----------



## erwin123 (16 Jul 2022)

Log in to Facebook
					

Log in to Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family and people you know.




					www.facebook.com
				




Cant seem to be able to share the exact post, but this is the PAR for a P600.   Time to increase the light intensity in my tank! 😅


----------



## marlons (20 Jul 2022)

I own a l600 d pro and as we all know, the color rendition of the light is really good, but the app sucks. Although, I got it to work, I mean, I am able to set sunrise/sunset and adjust the colors, it is very hard to use and the overall experience using the app is really bad. It's a lot easier for me now that I know how the app behaves, but it's not something that should have been released to production. If they can't fix it, perhaps they can open source the code so the community can help.


----------



## Hanuman (21 Jul 2022)

marlons said:


> I own a l600 d pro and as we all know, the color rendition of the light is really good, but the app sucks. Although, I got it to work, I mean, I am able to set sunrise/sunset and adjust the colors, it is very hard to use and the overall experience using the app is really bad. It's a lot easier for me now that I know how the app behaves, but it's not something that should have been released to production. If they can't fix it, perhaps they can open source the code so the community can help.


I keep nagging them every few days through their whatsapp account sending them reports like yours for them to move their ar*** and fix what needs to be fixed.

I got myself an A430 Pro knowing well the downsides of the app but it was more than half the price of a vivid2 so that’s that. I shall receive the light today in principal and I will keep bothering them untill the app gets updated. I read somewhere that the app was actually subcontracted to some third party and that basically they are held hostage with the app. Regardless it’s not an excuse for such crappyness.


----------



## Wookii (21 Jul 2022)

So what is the state of play with the app - is it that it is completely non-functioning, and you can't create a reliable ramp on/off, and automatically reproduce the adjusted colour mix on a daily basis, or is it just that the app is badly written and difficult to use?


----------



## Garuf (21 Jul 2022)

Ramp is non functional. Timer is fine.


----------



## Wookii (21 Jul 2022)

Garuf said:


> Ramp is non functional. Timer is fine.



Does the colour adjustment work? I.e. if you tailor the colour for your chosen lighting period, do those settings stick on the next automated switch on?


----------



## Garuf (21 Jul 2022)

Yes but has a habit of disappearing for no real reason if the app resynchs.


----------



## Hanuman (21 Jul 2022)

I received the light today. Will play with it and report back on my experience.


----------



## Wookii (21 Jul 2022)

Hanuman said:


> I received the light today. Will play with it and report back on my experience.



Think I know what's going to happen here:


----------



## Hanuman (22 Jul 2022)

Wookii said:


> Think I know what's going to happen here:


I have never thrown a phone like that before although I've been close to it. Let's see if Week Aqua will finally allow me to.


----------



## NorthernDan (22 Jul 2022)

I'm scared to touch mine again after I randomly got it to work somewhere near what I wanted.
I have 2 z400 and have them come on from 12:30 till 19:30. I can't tell what percentages it's giving out or the colour spectrum. I know it has approx 30 mins dimmer, then jumps up brightness for another 60, then jumps to what I assume is 100% for 4 hours till it starts with the ramp down again. I have no idea why it does it as I've never set anything like that. In a ideal world it wouldn't blast at 100%, just no need for it, but as I said I'm not touching it as at least it's working to a acceptable level.


----------



## Wookii (22 Jul 2022)

Hanuman said:


> I have never thrown a phone like that before although I've been close to it. Let's see if Week Aqua will finally allow me to.



I take it the delay is because you are still trying to turn the light on? 🤣


----------



## Hanuman (22 Jul 2022)

Wookii said:


> I take it the delay is because you are still trying to turn the light on? 🤣


Lol no, it's because I also have a job....😂


----------



## Garuf (22 Jul 2022)

Wookii said:


> I take it the delay is because you are still trying to turn the light on? 🤣


You joke but it did take me 2 hours to get mine to turn on all the channels and not only the blue channel.


----------



## Hanuman (22 Jul 2022)

Well here is my say on the app. It is definitely funky but I didn't have any issues in setting up all channels. It does need some serious rework though. What is weird is that it's all very messy. Some things seem to work others don't. Now it's a matter of waiting to see if settings stick and they don't disappear as mentioned by Garuf.

One comment on the hardware though, the power supply is rather on the light side. This is concerning to me. Quality bricks usually are fairly heavy. I remember Chihiros going down the el cheapo power supply route then regretting it and supplying better quality GVE power supplies later.


----------



## Hanuman (24 Jul 2022)

I'm posting this for the posterity. This is what I wrote to Week Aqua 2 days ago. Some of their answers are beyond me but I'll keep that for a later post:



> 1- In device list we always have to click on "apply" each time we enter the app. No reason why the user would need to do that each time.
> 
> 2- Welcome screen. Why is there 4 modes (B2.0 Primary, B2.0 Advanced Freshwater, B1.0 Early, B2.0 Advanced marine)? This is so confusing. There is a text with 'Note' which I more-less understand. I will only give my comments for both B2.0 Primary and B2.0 Advanced Freshwater:
> 
> ...


----------



## Hufsa (24 Jul 2022)

Hell hath no fury like a mildly annoyed @Hanuman 
Kudos to you for helping them bug test for free, this really shouldnt be something an end user has to do


----------



## Hanuman (24 Jul 2022)

When I give my money to a company that is making profit I expect the product to do what it is expected to do. If it doesn't, all those that know me well, know that I am like a pit-bull and I will not let go until I get what I want even if that takes months or years. Many times over people are just too lax and let things be and that's the reason why some companies "get away with murder" but I consider that since they got what they wanted (money), so should I (a working product). Simple logic.


----------



## Wookii (24 Jul 2022)

Hanuman said:


> I'm posting this for the posterity. This is what I wrote to Week Aqua 2 days ago. Some of their answers are beyond me but I'll keep that for a later post:



When you say:



> Sliders (RGB-UV) sometimes just don't stick to the % the user sets them to. Bug.



Does that mean the next day when the light switches on, the colour mix settings you entered the day before aren’t applied? Or is it just when you reopen the app?

Similarly with the sunrise and sunset timings, do they ‘stick’ or not?


----------



## Hanuman (24 Jul 2022)

Wookii said:


> Does that mean the next day when the light switches on, the colour mix settings you entered the day before aren’t applied? Or is it just when you reopen the app?


No. I should have made that clearer. What I mean is that when you move the slider sometimes it just doesn't stay where you leave it and it comes back to its original position or some intermediate position but not where your finger left the screen. You also have the - and + buttons which allow you to tweak % more easily so at least you have that. Once you set all sliders to the desired % and save, all settings are saved normally and from there on the light replicates the settings each day normally.



Wookii said:


> Similarly with the sunrise and sunset timings, do they ‘stick’ or not?


The Sunrise/Sunset setting per say is only available in the B2.0 Primary mode. It's kind of an easy/simplified mode for those who don't wish to fine tune spectrum (B2.0 Advance Freshwater mode). I didn't try the sunrise/sunset mode because of what I read right and left and didn't want to waste time with that. Most people say it doesn't work as it should. I also didn't have sunrise/sunset on my previous light so I am not bothered by it.
In the B2.0 Advance Freshwater mode you don't have a sunrise/sunset mode. Instead you have some sort of 'Time Programming" feature which allows you to set time intervals with specific power % (10% increments) and also different spectrum for each configured timeframe. This can account as a sunrise/sunset feature but in my opinion poorly implemented. I also didn't bother setting multiple timeframes and instead simply set only 1 with my complete photo period (10am-6pm).

Once everything is set as you want and close the app, normally there is no issue and all settings will apply as you set them. The issue arises when you reopen the app, settings may reset to 0. I say may because it's really random. I opened the app multiple times and all settings were there. Then I opened it later and all was gone. It happened multiple times.

I have talked with 2 guys who have serious experience with the Week Aqua app. One has 10 units the other 3 and all are operating normally for over a year. But here is what you basically need to know:
1. When you configure your settings, do them in one go, save and close. And let it be.
2. If you make mistakes or want to change something later in the settings, then reset all to 0 and reconfigure all. This is because if you simply edit settings there are high chances it will screw up. I have experienced this and can tell you that the resetting all to 0 works and starting over is the best solution.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Garuf (24 Jul 2022)

Agreed. The sunrise is useless. It’s just 4 big jumps rather than a smooth ramp. 

If I had the option I would rather use a third party timer a la twinstar, I find those remarkably reliable over all also I don’t need to use an app and that is nice.


----------



## Hanuman (24 Jul 2022)

Lots of talking but now let's post a pic or two with that light to stop all that cortisol burning our brains:








Tank is far from being fully planted, but that's not the point here. Just showing the light and colors.


----------



## Wookii (26 Jul 2022)

Hanuman said:


> No. I should have made that clearer. What I mean is that when you move the slider sometimes it just doesn't stay where you leave it and it comes back to its original position or some intermediate position but not where your finger left the screen. You also have the - and + buttons which allow you to tweak % more easily so at least you have that. Once you set all sliders to the desired % and save, all settings are saved normally and from there on the light replicates the settings each day normally.
> 
> 
> The Sunrise/Sunset setting per say is only available in the B2.0 Primary mode. It's kind of an easy/simplified mode for those who don't wish to fine tune spectrum (B2.0 Advance Freshwater mode). I didn't try the sunrise/sunset mode because of what I read right and left and didn't want to waste time with that. Most people say it doesn't work as it should. I also didn't have sunrise/sunset on my previous light so I am not bothered by it.
> ...



It does help, thanks. It's enough to convince me to give them a go, so I've just order three of their T90 Pro RGB+UV lights to try out. 

How much of an influence on the colour rendition does the UV element have? I know technically humans can't see the UV section of the light spectrum, but I wondered if there was some over spill into the visible spectrum when turning those LED's on?


----------



## Hanuman (26 Jul 2022)

Wookii said:


> It does help, thanks. It's enough to convince me to give them a go, so I've just order three of their T90 Pro RGB+UV lights to try out.
> 
> How much of an influence on the colour rendition does the UV element have? I know technically humans can't see the UV section of the light spectrum, but I wondered if there was some over spill into the visible spectrum when turning those LED's on?


Might have some influence but honestly hard to detect. I've turn it on/off and I can't really see any difference when lights are on. When lights are off UV is obvious. Here is a pic I took the first day I got the light with only UV on. Was just curious to see how it looks. Gave some spooky greenish color to the water. After what I have read, having UV is not really that much important but can be useful to some degree but too much of it and it can technically damage plant tissue as the plant could stop photosynthesising. I guess that would probably be in extreme situations. I am unsure how much UV those LED provide but probably not that much. I have set mine to 20% to be conservative. Never had UV before in the tanks and all grew fine so that's that.


----------



## Wookii (26 Jul 2022)

Hanuman said:


> Might have some influence but honestly hard to detect. I've turn it on/off and I can't really see any difference when lights are on. When lights are off UV is obvious. Here is a pic I took the first day I got the light with only UV on. Was just curious to see how it looks. Gave some spooky greenish color to the water. After what I have read, having UV is not really that much important but can be useful to some degree but too much of it and it can technically damage plant tissue as the plant could stop photosynthesising. I guess that would probably be in extreme situations. I am unsure how much UV those LED provide but probably not that much. I have set mine to 20% to be conservative. Never had UV before in the tanks and all grew fine so that's that.
> 
> View attachment 191505



Thanks. The fact that you can see any colour at all suggests its producing light in the visible spectrum. As you say, I don't think there is any benefit in terms of growing plants, but it's useful to have another colour option alongside the typical RGB.


----------



## Hanuman (26 Jul 2022)

Wookii said:


> Thanks. The fact that you can see any colour at all suggests its producing light in the visible spectrum. As you say, I don't think there is any benefit in terms of growing plants, but it's useful to have another colour option alongside the typical RGB.


Yes but what you see above is at 100%. When RGB are on, UV (or better put, purple), basically is washed away. I'll make a test tonight see if we an actually notice any difference by sliding the UV to 100% while light is on.


----------



## Wookii (26 Jul 2022)

Hanuman said:


> Yes but what you see above is at 100%. When RGB are on, UV (or better put, purple), basically is washed away. I'll make a test tonight see if we an actually notice any difference by sliding the UV to 100% while light is on.



That will be interesting to see. It does look like your tank shots in post #64 have a slight purple cast to the soil and room walls, though that would be the white balance playing up on the phone/camera (I always find it difficult to get photos of my RGB lit tanks.)

While you are at the testing, what does the 'white' slider do? The A430 Pro doesn't have any white LED's does it?


----------



## Hanuman (26 Jul 2022)

Wookii said:


> That will be interesting to see. It does look like your tank shots in post #64 have a slight purple cast to the soil and room walls, though that would be the white balance playing up on the phone/camera (I always find it difficult to get photos of my RGB lit tanks.


The light even at a balanced RGB level (1:1:1)  tends to be on the redder side. I don't want to bring the greens too high because green is not as photosynthetically active as blue and red are, so it's basically a waste of electricity but I am forced to else it's too purple. That's why green is at 43%. It was at 36% previously. In fact I'll probably have to increase green even further or reduce both red and blue. The purple is annoying me. Looks too artificial.



Wookii said:


> While you are at the testing, what does the 'white' slider do? The A430 Pro doesn't have any white LED's does it?


Glad you asked. That W can remain at 0% in fact. It does absolutely nothing and here is Week's Aqua response to that very question I asked them to attest what I am saying:


Hanuman said:


> Some of their answers are beyond me but I'll keep that for a later post:


----------



## Wookii (26 Jul 2022)

Hanuman said:


> The light even at a balanced RGB level (1:1:1) tends to be on the redder side. I don't want to bring the greens too high because green is not as photosynthetically active as blue and red are, so it's basically a waste of electricity but I am forced to else it's too purple. That's why green is at 43%. It was at 36% previously. In fact I'll probably have to increase green even further or reduce both red and blue. The purple is annoying me. Looks too artificial.



Interesting - quite different to Chihiros then. Out of the box their RGB lights are too heavily pumped on green, and not so much on red, I always have to set them to R > B > G (something like R 70% : B: 60% : G 50%) to get more natural colouration.

The slight purple cast reminds of Twinstar lights which often have the same.


----------



## Hanuman (26 Jul 2022)

Wookii said:


> Interesting - quite different to Chihiros then. Out of the box their RGB lights are too heavily pumped on green, and not so much on red, I always have to set them to R > B > G (something like R 70% : B: 60% : G 50%) to get more natural colouration.
> 
> The slight purple cast reminds of Twinstar lights which often have the same.


Yes my WRGB 1 is nowhere near as red as Week Aqua. In fact I tried matching the colors on the Chihiros WRGB and didn't came close even when bringing greens very low.


----------



## Hufsa (26 Jul 2022)

Hanuman said:


> After what I have read, having UV is not really that much important but can be useful to some degree but too much of it and it can technically damage plant tissue as the plant could stop photosynthesising. I guess that would probably be in extreme situations.





Wookii said:


> As you say, I don't think there is any benefit in terms of growing plants, but it's useful to have another colour option alongside the typical RGB.



Allow me to link this very informative video on UV from Dr Bruce Bugbee (a national treasure). 
If you're impatient and want to skip some of the preamble then click this link instead to get to the plant part and what it does


----------



## Hanuman (26 Jul 2022)

UV has undeniably its roles in plant photosynthesis. But without going into a scientific disscussion, for our purposes in aquarium plants, it is prety much not necessary. I mean we have been growing plants in aquarium for the better part of the last 50 years without UV and plants have been growing good.
I know that in certain crops specially in cannabis growing there has been a lot of disscussion on the matter for many years and a lot of grow lights now incorpprate UV leds. Some reasearch has been done and some studies claim that the use of uv also increase terpenes and thc but many grow light manufacturers only add them because there is demand for it, not necessarely because they think it’s important.


----------



## Hufsa (26 Jul 2022)

I agree @Hanuman , I definitely think for our purposes that UV is firmly into the unessential frills category


----------



## Hanuman (27 Jul 2022)

@Wookii
I did the test last night. I slid UV from 0% to 100% and vice versa. I didn't see the slightest change whatsoever. You'd probably need to be a mantis shrimps to see the difference. Those guys can see 12 color channels + they can detect UV + polarised light.


----------



## jaypeecee (27 Jul 2022)

Wookii said:


> Bombarding their socials might work better, there is already a negative comment on there about the app . . .
> 
> WEEK AQUA


Hi @Wookii & Everyone

Maybe a simple spelling mistake can explain everything? Perhaps the company should have been called 'WEAK AQUA'?

JPC


----------



## Wookii (27 Jul 2022)

Hanuman said:


> @Wookii
> I did the test last night. I slid UV from 0% to 100% and vice versa. I didn't see the slightest change whatsoever. You'd probably need to be a mantis shrimps to see the difference. Those guys can see 12 color channels + they can detect UV + polarised light.



Did you manage to tweak your colours and reduce the purple hue?


----------



## jaypeecee (27 Jul 2022)

Hufsa said:


> Allow me to link this very informative video on UV from Dr Bruce Bugbee (a national treasure).


Hi @Hufsa 

Seeing mention of Dr Bruce Bugbee, I am drawn like a moth to a lamp. I like to follow some of the discussions on aquarium lighting as this topic has always been of great interest to me. I want to spend some time with lighting that emulates natural daylight - D65, if I remember rightly.

I'll get there - eventually!

JPC


----------



## Hanuman (27 Jul 2022)

jaypeecee said:


> Perhaps the company should have been called 'WEAK AQUA'?


Well appart from the APP, I can tell you it's far from weak specially compared to Chihiros. It is in my opinion superior, light wise.



Wookii said:


> Did you manage to tweak your colours and reduce the purple hue?


Yes I was able. By lowering the reds, increasing just a notch the greens and slightly more the blue. This light really enables you to have a wide range of colors. I'm really liking the rendition it can give. My old WRGB looks like garbage now 😂

The T90 Pro you ordered probably have the same LED chips so you will probably have similar results.


----------



## Wookii (27 Jul 2022)

Hanuman said:


> Yes I was able.











Hanuman said:


> My old WRGB looks like garbage now 😂


Was it the original WRGB with the white LED's or the WRGB II with the RGB only chips?



Hanuman said:


> The T90 Pro you ordered probably have the same LED chips so you will probably have similar results.


I'm hoping so, although the T90 is an LED cob type design, so could be different. Certainly their published spectrum distribution graphs is the same, but that's no guarantee ofcourse.


----------



## Hanuman (27 Jul 2022)

Wookii said:


>


It happened all right. There is still a very slight purple hue but that's intentional. I don't want it to look too blue or green but it is definitely possible to tweak it to your likings. The phone also makes it look more purple than what it looks like for real.





Wookii said:


> Was it the original WRGB with the white LED's or the WRGB II with the RGB only chips?


The v1. The One and only. The Original. The full monty W-R-G-B


Wookii said:


> although the T90 is an LED cob type design, so could be different.


The T90 simply packs the chips much tighter in a square fashion but the chips are the same. They are SMD 5054 RGB. That's what both specs say.


----------



## Hanuman (28 Jul 2022)

Wookii said:


> although the T90 is an LED cob type design, so could be different.





Hanuman said:


> The T90 simply packs the chips much tighter in a square fashion but the chips are the same. They are SMD 5054 RGB. That's what both specs say.


And here is proof, in case you asked for pictures 🤣


----------



## Hanuman (28 Jul 2022)

Got what seems to be some positive feedback. Let’s’see how long this takes:


----------



## Wookii (28 Jul 2022)

Hanuman said:


> Got what seems to be some positive feedback. Let’s’see how long this takes:
> View attachment 191582



Ahhh, and you gave them a 'heart' icon in response . . . bless 😍 🤣 . . .  fingers crossed we get to see an improved version soon then! To be honest the Chihiros was pretty dreadful when it first came out, and although it still has some quirks, its relatively slick now.

EDIT: You should offer yourself up to be a Beta tester!!


----------



## Hanuman (28 Jul 2022)

Wookii said:


> Ahhh, and you gave them a 'heart' icon in response . . . bless 😍 🤣


one got to reward the rewardable.



Wookii said:


> EDIT: You should offer yourself up to be a Beta tester!!


Lol, right, better yet I should get paid for doing everyone’s job, including the combined job of all users who don’t harrass Week Aqua enough.


----------



## Wookii (28 Jul 2022)

Hanuman said:


> better yet I should get paid for doing everyone’s job



If you want to pop over, I'll give you a fiver to clean the car 😂



Hanuman said:


> including the combined job of all users who don’t harrass Week Aqua enough.



Don't worry, I'll be on them when I get mine! Chihiros got sick on me on their lights!


----------



## Hanuman (28 Jul 2022)

Wookii said:


> If you want to pop over, I'll give you a fiver to clean the car 😂


Lol, I’m not Biff.
Let’s see if you figure that one out.🤣


----------



## Wookii (28 Jul 2022)

Hanuman said:


> Lol, I’m not Biff.
> Let’s see if you figure that one out.🤣



Come on man - I'm a child of the 80's!


----------



## Aleman (29 Jul 2022)

Hanuman said:


> Lol, I’m not Biff.


Don't forget that's TWO coats of wax!


----------



## John q (29 Jul 2022)

Hanuman said:


> Lol, I’m not Biff.


If you were you'd fast forward to the future, get the updated app, bring it back and sell it to week aqua.


----------



## Hanuman (29 Jul 2022)

John q said:


> If you were you'd fast forward to the future, get the updated app, bring it back and sell it to week aqua.


That's about right. I'll also stop at the race track, use that almanac and get dirty rich in the process.


----------



## Freshflora (30 Jul 2022)

@Hanuman just read through this and wanted to say a big thank you for your community service on behalf of myself and other Week Aqua users.  Also, here are some pics for other users that may be helpful on how I worked around the app’s crumminess.  Basically I created a low light setting called “Morn,” a ramp/intermediate light level setting where levels are set to 30%, and then edited the standard red setting as my main lighting setting.


----------



## Wookii (19 Aug 2022)

Well the T90 Pro’s arrived:





Had a little play manually holding it over a tank whilst using the colour sliders. Pretty impressed with the colour rendition from a brief play. The build quality is good - though these came with a black cable, so I'm going to have to swap that out for a clear one! (It's an OCD thing!)

The spread is surprisingly wide, presumably due to the glass ‘lens’, but it appears to hit 600mm diameter at about 300-400mm height (from the tank surface). I’m going to have to fashion some shades so I can hang them a fair bit higher.

Now I just need to decide whether I go with two or three over the new 1500, and look forward to some shimmer! I suspect I'll rig these up on some sort of track attached to the ceiling, so I can move them about, or add the third light if I need it.


----------



## Courtneybst (15 Sep 2022)

Have there been any improvements to the app as of yet? @Hanuman


----------



## Hanuman (15 Sep 2022)

Courtneybst said:


> Have there been any improvements to the app as of yet? @Hanuman


lol - No. As expected, these people were just BSing me I guess. In the meantime I received 2 or 3 updates from Chihiros...
This said since I set the light I have had no need to enter the app again so it's working fine so far.


----------



## Courtneybst (15 Sep 2022)

Hanuman said:


> As expected, these people were just BSing me I guess.


Always the way, isn't it.


----------



## Hanuman (15 Sep 2022)

I just had to do it....


----------



## Yugang (16 Sep 2022)

Perhaps you already got to the right connections, and below is not helping much...
Have you tried to chat with their Sales and Marketing manager?
Their company video on Alibaba looks quite nice.









						Contact Information for Zhuhai Week Photoelectric Co., Ltd.
					

View contact details for Zhuhai Week Photoelectric Co., Ltd. including address, contact person, telephone and fax number.




					weekled.en.alibaba.com


----------



## Hanuman (16 Sep 2022)

Yugang said:


> Perhaps you already got to the right connections, and below is not helping much...
> Have you tried to chat with their Sales and Marketing manager?
> Their company video on Alibaba looks quite nice.
> 
> ...


The one I am in contact with is the one that's supposed to deal with customer relation and I assume what I say to her is shared among her team. Her name and contact info is the one shared all over the internet when it comes to Week Aqua. You can actually see it on the link you sent me as well.



This can only change if more people complain. I could complain all year round but if it's only me or just a few, they won't see much incentive in doing the necessary.


----------



## Framed Nature (21 Sep 2022)

This was a wild read but extremely informative. It was mentioned UNS and ADA use the same boards as Week, but aside from the obvious bad customer service and app, what are the big definite differences between the performance of Week lights vs ADA/UNS?

Kinda diving head first into understanding lighting so my background knowledge will be lacking.


----------



## Wookii (21 Sep 2022)

Framed Nature said:


> This was a wild read but extremely informative. It was mentioned UNS and ADA use the same boards as Week, but aside from the obvious bad customer service and app, what are the big definite differences between the performance of Week lights vs ADA/UNS?
> 
> Kinda diving head first into understanding lighting so my background knowledge will be lacking.



I think the fact that the ADA and UNS versions have absolutely no output intensity, colour channel mix, ramping or time scheduling controls makes that a non-starter for a lot of folks, over Chihiros and Week Aqua units.


----------



## Hufsa (21 Sep 2022)

Framed Nature said:


> This was a wild read but extremely informative. It was mentioned UNS and ADA use the same boards as Week, but aside from the obvious bad customer service and app, what are the big definite differences between the performance of Week lights vs ADA/UNS?
> 
> Kinda diving head first into understanding lighting so my background knowledge will be lacking.


Not my area of expertise but a notable difference for ADA lights are that they come with one preset intensity and thats how youre supposed to run it. It may be possible to run a third party dimmer on such a light but i would check if that voids the warranty.
I suppose it makes sense in the context of their whole system that does away with all the choices, but for me personally I would not go for a non adjustable light, especially at such a price.

Edit: Wooki beat me to it


----------



## Framed Nature (21 Sep 2022)

Wookii said:


> I think the fact that the ADA and UNS versions have absolutely no output intensity, colour channel mix, ramping or time scheduling controls makes that a non-starter for a lot of folks, over Chihiros and Week Aqua units.


I totally understand the appeal of "We chose for you and we know whats best" for some, but indeed having the customizability casts a wider net, especially at that price.

Would be EXTREMELY curious if there is a way to find out which boards in particular are shared across ADA and WEEK models. Probably sure if we asked directly, theyd not be so inclined to disclose that information.


----------



## Wookii (21 Sep 2022)

Framed Nature said:


> I totally understand the appeal of "We chose for you and we know whats best" for some, but indeed having the customizability casts a wider net, especially at that price.
> 
> Would be EXTREMELY curious if there is a way to find out which boards in particular are shared across ADA and WEEK models. Probably sure if we asked directly, theyd not be so inclined to disclose that information.



Not really sure we need to know, they all come out of the same OEM factory, so I can’t imagine they’d go out of their way to try and find alternative combination RGB LED’s or other components - they’d buy them in bulk and use them across all products - and it’s the LED’s which are arguably the important bit.

The LED boards themselves may differ but are very simple affairs anyway, and the ADA and UNS units will just use components at selected values, to generate a fixed voltage and current to each RGB channel for the brands chosen colour output.

The clever bit will arguably be in the blue tooth controllers to give user controllable power output to each LED channel, but the ADA and UNS units don’t have those anyway.


----------



## Hanuman (22 Sep 2022)

Framed Nature said:


> It was mentioned UNS and ADA use the same boards as Week


Not sure about that, but a possibility. I would suspect that ADA makes customs boards for their needs. This said, the board itself is really not where the money goes. It's probably the cheapest component of the whole light. Anyone with some electronic background can make a board and have them printed for pennies. All you need are the gerber files.


Framed Nature said:


> but aside from the obvious bad customer service and app, what are the big definite differences between the performance of Week lights vs ADA/UNS?


In one word, price.
WeekAqua costs around 200-300 USD. ADA is in the 1000 USD realm 🤯 - I am pretty sure the ADA price incorporates some hefty profit margin and overhead fees but they also probably use better quality LED chips, components and power supply. The PSU that comes with WeekAqua is pretty light and is usually a telltale sign of poor quality. Good quality PSU include higher quality components, like better capacitors, transformers or chokes. These 3 components alone will add considerable weight to the PSU.
Chihiros used to have lower quality PSU in the past and they got so many complaints due to them failing that they changed their PSU to some more reputable brand like GVE and incidentally, they are heavier.


----------



## Framed Nature (22 Sep 2022)

Wookii said:


> Not really sure we need to know, they all come out of the same OEM factory, so I can’t imagine they’d go out of their way to try and find alternative combination RGB LED’s or other components - they’d buy them in bulk and use them across all products - and it’s the LED’s which are arguably the important bit.
> 
> The LED boards themselves may differ but are very simple affairs anyway, and the ADA and UNS units will just use components at selected values, to generate a fixed voltage and current to each RGB channel for the brands chosen colour output.
> 
> The clever bit will arguably be in the blue tooth controllers to give user controllable power output to each LED channel, but the ADA and UNS units don’t have those anyway.





Hanuman said:


> Not sure about that, but a possibility. I would suspect that ADA makes customs boards for their needs. This said, the board itself is really not where the money goes. It's probably the cheapest component of the whole light. Anyone with some electronic background can make a board and have them printed for pennies. All you need are the gerber files.
> 
> In one word, price.
> WeekAqua costs around 200-300 USD. ADA is in the 1000 USD realm 🤯 - I am pretty sure the ADA price incorporates some hefty profit margin and overhead fees but they also probably use better quality LED chips, components and power supply. The PSU that comes with WeekAqua is pretty light and is usually a telltale sign of poor quality. Good quality PSU include higher quality components, like better capacitors, transformers or chokes. These 3 components alone will add considerable weight to the PSU.
> Chihiros used to have lower quality PSU in the past and they got so many complaints due to them failing that they changed their PSU to some more reputable brand like GVE and incidentally, they are heavier.


Oh wow, ok so there is MUCH more into this than I originally thought. Glad to understand that they arent necessarily just "substitutable". Appreciate the insight here, it is indeed unfortunate that Week does not spend that last extra effort to ensure a better app, because im pretty sure alot of people would jump onboard. Not entirely sure what the logic going on there is.


----------



## Wookii (22 Sep 2022)

Framed Nature said:


> Oh wow, ok so there is MUCH more into this than I originally thought. Glad to understand that they arent necessarily just "substitutable".



There isn't really very much too it, I suspect you're overthinking it. They're lights at the end of the day. They'll all light your tank up, and they'll all do it equally well. It's just some will give you more control of the light being output than the others. Sure @Hanuman's point on the power supplies is a valid one (and I've actually upgrade mine to a chunky 10A metal Meanwell one to run my three T90 Pros, as a) I wanted a better PSU, and b) I only wanted one run of cabling from the adjacent room), but aside from that its all much of a muchness - all the listed manufacturers (ADA, UNS, Chihiros, Week Aqua etc) produce good quality RGB lights with good colour rendition. The decision does come down to desired functionality and form factor.



Framed Nature said:


> Not entirely sure what the logic going on there is.



I suspect its just the case of an OEM manufacturer deciding to start producing a finished product to sell directly to end users, and the teething issues that brings. They can do the hardware just fine and that has been their focus, but the software is something the third party brand normally handles, so they are now playing catch-up realising that arguably the software and usability are of equal, if not greater, importance than the hardware.


----------



## Courtneybst (22 Sep 2022)

Wookii said:


> so they are now playing catch-up realising that arguably the software and usability are of equal, if not greater, importance than the hardware.


I think this is valid. A product could be amazing but if it's a nightmare to use, I just won't use it.


----------



## Hanuman (16 Nov 2022)

Got some tasty crunchy update, well if we can call that an update... pun intended.


----------



## Courtneybst (16 Nov 2022)

Fight the power!


----------



## FISHnLAB (23 Nov 2022)

I'm going to fight the power by never giving Week Aqua a dollar of my money personally...

I think a big part of this problem, in this industry and many others, is that people keep buying things from companies like this effectively funding them to continue to run their bad business practices and cause new customers hardship in turn.

The way to affect change, imho anyway, is to vote with your wallet. Don't support and buy products from the bad companies. Boycott them and tell your friends to as well and they will go out of business leaving only the good one to remain. 

Trying to teach a bad company how to treat customers, run a business, and/or fix their flawed products, when they clearly don't care, is a waste of one's life imo and the time would be better spent helping and supporting good companies to refine their products. 

Just one guy's opinions, YMMV of course👍...


----------



## hypnogogia (23 Nov 2022)

@Hanuman very annoying how they address you as ‘dear’ in that exchange.


----------



## Hanuman (24 Nov 2022)

FISHnLAB said:


> I think a big part of this problem, in this industry and many others, is that people keep buying things from companies like this effectively funding them to continue to run their bad business practices and cause new customers hardship in turn.
> 
> The way to affect change, imho anyway, is to vote with your wallet. Don't support and buy products from the bad companies. Boycott them and tell your friends to as well and they will go out of business leaving only the good one to remain.
> 
> ...


Personally I have never been a strong believer in boycotting companies for the sake of punishing them but I do understand your position. Obviously if a company would be selling you poisoned snickers, that's another story, but we are talking about lights here.

Truth is Week Aqua is not all bad. They do have one of the best color rendering lights vs price out there and the app although buggy does work once set and not touched. I've had the A430 run for several month now with no issue. Maybe the light might not stand a year and at that time I will change my mind but so far my experience and the one of people I know has been good (except for the app). I mean they do answer to my messages as well when they could very well ignore me entirely, so that's that. 

Also keep in mind that Week Aqua is fairly new in the international scene. Their major customer base so far has been China so they need to adapt. If you look at the app on the App Store the app has received multiple updates in the past 2 years. They are just quite slow at delivering them.

Truth is if no one tells them anything, no change will come that's for sure. Chihiros was the same 3-4 years ago.



hypnogogia said:


> @Hanuman very annoying how they address you as ‘dear’ in that exchange.


I don't get offended by this. This is a quite common way for Chinese ladies (and man?) to address you. It happens quite often when dealing with suppliers based in China. It's a common way to address others even informally. I sometimes reciprocate for the fun of it. Chinese actually use the word 亲 (qīn) which translates as dear.


----------



## Wookii (24 Nov 2022)

FISHnLAB said:


> I'm going to fight the power by never giving Week Aqua a dollar of my money personally...



Don't buy any lights from ADA, or UNS either then, and numerous others, as Week Aqua are an OEM manufacturer for a number of big aquarium brands, so your dollars would still be going to them


----------



## FISHnLAB (24 Nov 2022)

Wookii said:


> Don't buy any lights from ADA, or UNS either then, and numerous others, as Week Aqua are an OEM manufacturer for a number of big aquarium brands, so your dollars would still be going to them


Yep, hard to tell who's the OEM for who these days for sure. And, I won't be buying any of ADA or UNS's overpriced light offerings so no problem there. 

Honestly, I try my best to avoid buying anything Chinese but, in this hobby it is pretty hard especially when it comes to lighting(if only Twinstar would build some more advanced models). That said, on my new build the Aquarium, Aquarium Cover, Aquarium Stand, Canister Filter, Surface Skimmer, Inlet/Outlet Pipes, Heater, Vinyl Tubing, & Substrate are all not made in China. So, it's not that hard to avoid Chinese products in this hobby I guess...


----------



## Hanuman (22 Dec 2022)

Three things to remember: Dear, February 2023 and ❤️


----------



## Courtneybst (22 Dec 2022)

Hanuman said:


> View attachment 198943
> Three things to remember: Dear, February 2023 and ❤️


Thanks for campaigning, Dear!

That'll be a lovely birthday present for me, since I have some Week Aqua lights on the way! 😍

Hopefully it's a good upgrade.


----------



## Kneee (Monday at 4:13 AM)

Hello I'm new here. I just got the WEAK aqua light a few weeks ago  and I've been very frustrated with the app but I'm kinda glad that I'm not the only one experiencing this issue. I've been googling how to fix the sunset/sunrise issue and stumbled onto this forum. I really hope they fix the app because the light is amazing and I wanna get another.


----------



## Hanuman (Monday at 6:14 AM)

Kneee said:


> I've been googling how to fix the sunset/sunrise issue and stumbled onto this forum


I wouldn't waste any more time if I were you. I have tried and tried and others as well. Their implementation of that feature is just bad. Wait for Feb 2023. Supposedly they will launch a new app... Crossing fingers hoping it won't be worse.


----------



## Courtneybst (Monday at 7:36 AM)

I have a feeling my week aqua lights arrive today. Equal parts excited and worried lol.


----------



## dw1305 (Monday at 11:22 AM)

Hi all, 


Courtneybst said:


> Equal parts excited and worried


I know I'm a luddite, but I just wouldn't buy a light that you couldn't physically <"turn on and off">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Courtneybst (Monday at 2:27 PM)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I know I'm a luddite, but I just wouldn't buy a light that you couldn't physically <"turn on and off">.
> 
> cheers Darrel


Hey Darrel,

I did think this about smartphones when they removed the home button. 😅


----------



## Kneee (Monday at 6:22 PM)

Hanuman said:


> I wouldn't waste any more time if I were you. I have tried and tried and others as well. Their implementation of that feature is just bad. Wait for Feb 2023. Supposedly they will launch a new app... Crossing fingers hoping it won't be worse.


Yep. After reading through this thread I stopped searching for answers. I was just gonna lurk in here but I was so frustrated with the app that I had to create an account and vent on here as well 😂


----------



## Hanuman (Monday at 10:57 PM)

You want to vent and help this change?
Here you go: +86 133 9298 7758
This is Week’s Aqua public whatsapp contact number. This is where everyone should complain. That’s what I did.


----------



## Kneee (Yesterday at 8:11 PM)

Hanuman said:


> You want to vent and help this change?
> Here you go: +86 133 9298 7758
> This is Week’s Aqua public whatsapp contact number. This is where everyone should complain. That’s what I did.


I've been in contact with their Facebook page 2 days after I got the light and I think we're talking to the same person. They just completely ignored me after answering one question so I bombarded them with messages, screenshots, screen records of how their app sucks. I got basically the same response as the ones you posted 

The light did something weird yesterday. I went into advanced mode and had it setup to turn on at 2pm 100%, then at 11pm at 40% and 111:30pm at 10%. It was fine from 2pm-11pm but then at 11:01 the light became brighter when it was suppose to be at 40% (I customized the spectrum and I had 20% of power left). I think it used up the remaining 20% power that I didn't use, so for 11:01-11:30 it was running at max then it dropped down to 10% at 11:31 and shutoff at midnight.

I made it 100%-50%-10% for today. Hopefully it displays the correct intensity later.


----------

